# Photoshop Tip #6 - Fixing Small Defects



## Sylvanite (Mar 14, 2013)

It is said that "cleanliness is next to godliness".  If, however, you're trying to take a picture of a pen, particularly one on a reflective background, you might find that _cleanliness is next to impossible_ instead.

No matter how much one tries to clean the pen and dust the props (even using an anti-static cloth), it seems that they are magnets for dust, small hairs, and fingerprints.  Even when the image looks pure through the camera viewfinder, these small imperfections sneak in and show up noticably in the actual photograph.  Here is an example:







One can try to apply the "Despeckle" filter (Filter->Noise->Despeckle), but it doesn't really do much for dust specs.  One can use the "Dust & Scratches" filter (Filter->Noise->Dust & Scratches...).  It works to some extent, but it won't remove the all the dust spots without also making the photo too blurry.

The solution lies not in the photo filters, but in the "Clone Stamp Tool".  Below is a screen-shot from Photoshop Elements 8 (the Clone Tool exists in other versions of Photoshop too).  Click on the icon that looks like a rubber stamp (the eighth one down on the left in the picture).






A tool bar appears with options for fuzzy or sharp-edges shapes of varying sizes (among others).  The cursor changes to a circle (who's diameter you can specify).  The "Clone Stamp Tool" allows you to sample a part of the image, and copy it to other locations.  Move the circle (changing it's size when necessary) to a dust-free spot.  Press <Alt> and click the left mouse button.  That samples (or "clones" the spot under the cursor.  Release the <Alt> key and move the circle over a dust spot (or other imperfection).  Click the left mouse button again to copy (or "stamp") the cloned pixels to the new location.

Repeat until you've cloned out all the dust, scratches, fingerprints, and other defects.  You can even remove other unwanted image elements, such as tape or putty holding the pen in place.  The picture below shows how the first photo looks after the dust has been cloned out.   The posting finial has also been cleaned up.






The process can be a little tedious if there are many spots to be fixed, but the result is worth the effort.

I hope that helps,
Eric


----------



## Mack C. (Mar 14, 2013)

Will the above work in PSE3?


----------



## joefyffe (Mar 14, 2013)

Eric:  Your timing is great!  I'm using CS3, get around fairly well with the clone tool, but there is one thing that is driving me NUTS (short trip) !  Sometimes the brush loads as a variable size circle.   This is my favorite, but sometimes it loads as a crosshair.  What determines which one is chosen.  I have not been able to determine how to choose between one and the other.


----------



## Kretzky (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks for that Eric! Very good information esp with the screen shots, that I suspect will be useful to a number of members.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Mar 14, 2013)

joefyffe said:


> Eric:  Your timing is great!  I'm using CS3, get around fairly well with the clone tool, but there is one thing that is driving me NUTS (short trip) !  Sometimes the brush loads as a variable size circle.   This is my favorite, but sometimes it loads as a crosshair.  What determines which one is chosen.  I have not been able to determine how to choose between one and the other.



Under Edit - Preferences - Displays & Cursors you can set the brush
width to be Standard (paint brush icon) Precise (crosshair) or Brush Size
(the brush size you choose) Sometimes Photoshop loses these settings.
Nobody can tell me why.

Other editing programs have similar functions to the clone tool. It might
be a rubber stamp, I think Corel used to have a paper doll icon. (the
paper dolls you'd cut out of folded paper so they were all holding hands?)
They might work slightly different, but it's a basic tool of any photo
editor. 

Others things to remember about the clone tool.. you CAN adjust the
opacity for a more subtle effect. (doesn't really apply to dust spots)
and when using the tool, choose your source spot carefully. (Alt +
left click) If you're cloning a lot, change that source OFTEN! Otherwise
you'll have large repeated areas in the photo which immediately draw
the eye and scream "Fake!"  Important to pay attention to colors and
straight lines when choosing the source. When cloning over a line, try
to get your source from another spot on the same line so it will match.

Also, you press Alt and left click to select your source. But when you
go to your target area (the spot you want to cover) you can also press
the Alt key again .. the cursor changes to a crosshair while you hold the
Alt key. Very helpful when trying to place your cursor accurately.
(like .. cloning a line!)


----------



## Sylvanite (Mar 14, 2013)

joefyffe said:


> Sometimes the brush loads as a variable size circle.   This is my favorite, but sometimes it loads as a crosshair.  What determines which one is chosen.


You can change the default cursor shape under Edit -> Preferences -> Display & Cursors.  You can toggle back and forth between the standard (circle) and precise (crosshair) cursor by pressing the Caps Lock key.

I hope that helps,
Eric


----------



## joefyffe (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks Charlie!  After going back and reading Erics post, more carefully, I guess the question should have been "What causes PS to arbitrarily change the cursor from a circle to a crosshair.  I think you answered that question too, with "Sometimes PS loses these settings.  I know I don't like the crosshair brush:frown:  Thanks again!



NewLondon88 said:


> joefyffe said:
> 
> 
> > Eric:  Your timing is great!  I'm using CS3, get around fairly well with the clone tool, but there is one thing that is driving me NUTS (short trip) !  Sometimes the brush loads as a variable size circle.   This is my favorite, but sometimes it loads as a crosshair.  What determines which one is chosen.  I have not been able to determine how to choose between one and the other.
> ...


----------



## joefyffe (Mar 14, 2013)

Eric:  Thanks!  I just bet between you and NewLondon88, you got this old country boy straightened out!:biggrin::biggrin:  I'll play with that after shower time.  Thanks again!!!  I'd just about bet I've had my caps locked!


----------

